# Can an "ugly", badly conformed horse win in a Showmanship Class?



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i would like to say yes but probably not :-/

he looks like a very sweet kind boy!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Why not?? Showing is supposed to be for fun (most of the time). It would be such a great bonding experience for both of you, and that's a lot more valuable than ribbons!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Ideally you should be able to place and win in showmanship with any horse - good or bad conformation. It will still take a lot of work to get the polished look in your performance that is needed to win. Your horse has to still be able to walk, trot, stop, back, pivot & stand square. Can you teach an old horse new tricks? Sure you can, but is it enough to beat the other horses who have been doing showmanship since they were 2? Then there is the issue of learning showmanship yourself if you've never done it before. He also needs to be groomed precisely. It is sometimes harder to get an older horse as fit as needed to win against younger horses. Diet & proper nutrition are vitally important to the finished look of a showmanship horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would guess if your pattern is perfect, more perfect than every other horse then you will for sure place. 

I see no reason not to try. Getting a ribbon does not mean much. Having good safe fun with your horse is what matters.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I guess I should clarify ... you can totally do it but not sure if you would win.

But hey girl if you want to do it go for it!


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I have no problem putting the time into grooming him, working with his diet, etc. He is my baby. Dunn is my once in a lifetime horse. I would do ANYTHING for him! 

I have shown showmanship before with my instructors horse last year so I have some idea of whats going on, but no I'm no showmanship queen! lol 

thanks for the advice. I just wanted to ask and see what ya'll thought.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

You can do it... but you will need a LOT of hard work perfecting your pivots, walk, walk to trot, trot, stop, presenting... but at the end of the day as long as you have fun with your horse it doesn't really matter about where you end up. I would love to hear if you decide to do it.

The best tips I was given before going into a showmanship class were:
_ go in as though you know that you horse is the most beautiful of them all
_ no matter what ALWAYS smile

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

BritishReiner said:


> You can do it... but you will need a LOT of hard work perfecting your pivots, walk, walk to trot, trot, stop, presenting... but at the end of the day as long as you have fun with your horse it doesn't really matter about where you end up. I would love to hear if you decide to do it.
> 
> The best tips I was given before going into a showmanship class were:
> _ go in as though you know that you horse is the most beautiful of them all
> ...


He already knows how to walk, trot, stop, etc on lead(I feel its important for all horses to know how to trot in hand). He will stand square when asked. The only thing I'm worried about is pivots. He doesn't know how to, but we are going to work on that. 

If I do show him I'll be sure to take pictures and let everyone know how it goes. As for thinking my horse is most beautiful...I know my horse is beautiful. I am so proud of him and I think he is stunning. I just wish other people could see it :-D


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

You can help the juges see it through you. Show them how beautiful your horse is and they will see (if that makes any sense  )

As for the pivots 30 mins a day general showmanship but concentrating on pivots and depending on how quicker learner he is he will start to understand soon enough.

Good luck


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think you should go for it! He looks old but appart from that he is a very handsome boy . Showing him will make good use of his 'light riding' as it will only be a few minutes. Love his colouring btw


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I have no idea about showing but hes a gorgeous looking boy
Go for it and see how it goes it would be good fun for both of you
Best of luck


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

The answer to this question is yes. I showed a mediocre built, sway backed 24 year old in showmanship quite successfully when I first got into horses.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GottaRide said:


> Ideally you should be able to place and win in showmanship with any horse - good or bad conformation. It will still take a lot of work to get the polished look in your performance that is needed to win. Your horse has to still be able to walk, trot, stop, back, pivot & stand square. .


I totally agree with this, I've been told that a judge puts about less than 5% of their judgeing on the horses confo (This could vary from association to association) then a LARGE part on your pattern and the presentation of your horse and yourself . I personally believe you could totally win at a local level as far as higher than that I am honestly not sure, it all depends on how much work you put into him. Also if you do some schooling shows don't be afriad to approach the judges at appropreat times to ask for improvement suggestions


----------

